# Open links in new tab



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

I know target="_blank" results in a link opening in a new window. Does anyone know if there is a way to make the page automatically open in a new tab if the user is using Firefox?


----------



## bpmurray (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm not sure if it's from one of the many, many extensions I've installed, but my tools/options dialog has a tab titled "Tabs". In there you can choose to make links open in many places, including in a new tab.

FYI, I've got TabFX and colorfulTabs extensions installed.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Oooh! It's not what I'm after but I'm gonna have a look anyway. Colorful tabs sounds intresting...


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

it is up to the user to set preferences on what type of window it opens it in


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice... I love the colourful tabs extension!
Cheers for that BPMurray.


----------

